#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Pre Order Battlefield V now!!!

## Assassin

EA announced that Battlefield V will be released on PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC on* October 19th*. The series is ignored between conflicts and periods, but Battlefield V takes us back to World War II. It will have a single-player campaign divided into stories, very similar to Battlefield 1 2016, plus a series of multiplayer modes that include both fan favorites and new modes such as Airborne. Don't forgot to watch just released Battlefield V trailer on E3. 

Pre-Order Sites:
*BestBuy 
Newegg
Walmart

Trailer: 
*

----------

